# 07 Madone sizing ???



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I am 5'9' with 31' inseam would a 58cm Madone fit me or is it a little too big??? My buddy is selling one and it is too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Best is to ride it and see. But i would guess too big. FWIW I am 6' and ride a 56cm Madone. 

HTH
zac


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm also 6' and ride a 56cm Madone. If you're shorter than 6' I think a 58cm frame would be too big for you.

Best is to test ride it and see if you feel comfortable, whatever you do though, don't buy it just because it's a good deal.


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm 5-11 32" inseam and ride a 56CM Madone.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Im 5'9" and ride a 54. Fits like a glove.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Same size as you, 5;9", 31.7" inseam, size 54.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 6'1" with a 33 in (+) inseam. I ride a 58. I'm thinking it would be a little to large.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for all your help I measure the top tube and it's just a little over 56cm I guess the stand over height will be a little tall but with a shorter stem I will try to make it work. Will post pictures when I finish the build.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

Here she is!!! Stand over height is a little high but I was able to put both feet on the ground. I also have a 5200 54cm and it fits great. Gonna try her out this weekend and if it feels big I guess off to ebay she goes!! Anybody know where I can get the nut for the rear brake. I went into the same problem when I was building the 5200 a few years ago but was lucky to get it from a LBS. right now I am using a front brake for the rear. I don't want to be stuck having 2 spare front brakes


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

bumping


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

skyline377 said:


> Here she is!!! Stand over height is a little high but I was able to put both feet on the ground. I also have a 5200 54cm and it fits great. Gonna try her out this weekend and if it feels big I guess off to ebay she goes!! Anybody know where I can get the bolt for the rear brake. I went into the same problem when I was building the 5200 a few years ago but was lucky to get it from a LBS. right now I am using a front brake for the rear. I don't want to be stuck having 2 spare front brakes


What do you mean by "the bolt for the rear brake?" The pivot bolt? What is wrong with the one you have and the one you had a few years ago?

zac


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

The bolt is too short to reach so is either I get the rgiht size bolt or use a front brake for the rear.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm confused. There is no "front" and "rear" DA brake caliper. The front bolt is a little longer due to the fork crown, but otherwise the bolts are interchangeable. The only thing that is optional is the pivot nut on the front which comes in various lengths to accomidate the various fork crown thicknesses.

Because the calipers and assemblies are the exact same, you don't have to worry about accumulating a collection of fronts. Now as for the front, the only varient is the nut which comes in several depths to account for various fork crowns. But the rear is pretty standard, and generally the provided bolt is too long requiring the use of a star spacer or two to build out the bridge thickness to fit the bolt/nut. I am not aware of the Madone requiring a longer bolt than is supplied by the standard offering from Shimano.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Yes, Front and Rear*



zac said:


> I'm confused. There is no "front" and "rear" DA brake caliper...


When I bough a DuraAce nine speed brake set the instructions specified a front and a rear brake and they were marked. Last year I replaced a DuraAce 7800 front brake that was damaged in a crash. I was able to order either a front or rear brake:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=17646&subcategory_ID=5227

Notice it tells you to specify front or rear.

One brake is marked with hard to remove tape and indelible marker. Here is a description of the brake calipers on the Competitive Cyclist web site:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...0-speed-br-7800-brake-calipers-1024.20.1.html

The first sentence reads: "The BR-7800 is Shimano's first-ever generation of Dura-Ace brakes built with functionally different front and rear calipers."

Actually this is wrong. This started with 7700.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Tlaloc said:


> When I bough a DuraAce nine speed brake set the instructions specified a front and a rear brake and they were marked. Last year I replaced a DuraAce 7800 front brake that was damaged in a crash. I was able to order either a front or rear brake:
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=17646&subcategory_ID=5227
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but in reality the parts for the Dura-Ace 7800 brake calipers for the front and rear are all the exact same, there is no difference other than the pivot bolt to pivot nut assembly. So yes, from the factory there is a front caliper and a rear caliper, but in reality, you can interchange the pivot bolt assemblies and you have the exact same setups front and rear. 

You don't have to take my word for it, you can look it up: Shimano posts Tech docs for their products and the http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...BR/EV-BR-7800-2249A_v1_m56577569830609052.pdf is what you want. 

Now indeed the left and right/front and rear STI shifters/brake levers are different, but the brake calipers themselves are the exact same, other than what I listed. The fronts and rears are built the same and assembled the same with the same parts. The only difference is the pivot bolt to pivot nut assemblies, again, which are interchangeable.

But that is neither here nor there. The real issue is why the OP needs a longer pivot bolt or pivot nut for his Madone? Generally the pivot bolt for the rear caliper is too long to begin with, he may just need a longer pivot nut to reach the bolt threads, otherwise it is a pretty standard fit.

The real reason the calipers are labeled front and rear is because the pads are directional, and come pre-installed on the caliper arms, so if you put the rear calipers on the front and vise-versa, the pads are on the wrong way, unless you physically adjust them. This can lead to brake failure and lawsuit, so that is why the brakes are so labeled.

zac


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

depends how low you want your bars...and how long you want your stem!
in essence it depends on your position. the 58cm will be more upright but stretched, and the 56cm will be lower and less stretched.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Your rear brake pads on on backwards*



skyline377 said:


> Here she is!!! Stand over height is a little high but I was able to put both feet on the ground. I also have a 5200 54cm and it fits great. Gonna try her out this weekend and if it feels big I guess off to ebay she goes!! Anybody know where I can get the bolt for the rear brake. I went into the same problem when I was building the 5200 a few years ago but was lucky to get it from a LBS. right now I am using a front brake for the rear. I don't want to be stuck having 2 spare front brakes


As several other posts have mentioned, the difference between the brake calipers is the pivot bolt length and how the pads are pre-installed. In looking at the picture of your bike you do mention that you are using a front brake caliper on the rear. I can see in the picture that this is true and what you ned to do is to swap the pads out so thay are on in the right direction. Just flip sides so that the little lock screw is on the leading side of the rim instead of the trailing side. If that little lock screw backed out, what might happen is that upon braking, your pad would slide out. That wouldn't be good


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I flip the brake pad around already. Just waiting for some sliver carbon bar tape from probikekit to come and the rain to stop so I can do a long ride to really test it out.


----------

